# Xorg (VESA) on Broadwell laptop -- no clean exit...



## web (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a new laptop with an Intel Core i7-5600U Broadwell CPU on board.

I have learned that Xorg does not yet support the Broadwell hardware for graphics.

Therefore I am reduced to using VESA support.

When I start an Xorg session, things seem to run fine, but when I exit this Xorg session the laptop is hung and there is nothing I can do but reboot the laptop!

On other systems, when I exit my Xorg session, I am dropped back into my CLI (tcsh) session from which I started my (now ended) Xorg session.  What to do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2015)

It might not really be locked up, just not showing what is typed.  Type `startx` and it might work.  Even if not, enabling vt(4) could fix the problem.  Add it to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.vty=vt
```


----------



## Patrick Bär (Jul 31, 2015)

It seems we have some similar hardware. Would you mind sharing your experience with graphics support here?


----------



## dmtr (Feb 25, 2016)

I have ASUS X555LJ on Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4005U with Intel Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller.
x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel not support Graphics Controller (chip=0x0a168086) and I use x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa.
X is work, but after exit from X screen "frozen".
I set in /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
but situation not change.
P.S.: I do it exit as CTRL+ALT+F2 (where starting) and enter CTRL+C


----------



## albertobsd (Mar 16, 2016)

add one line more to /boot/loader.conf


```
kern.vty=vt
hw.vga.textmode=1
```


----------

